# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  calcul de l'erreur quadratique pour une image

## HALAILI

comment peut on calcul  l'erreur quadratique pour image EQMP

----------


## ArgusAzure

Je ne suis pas sur de bien comprendre...
Si le problme consiste  mesurer l'erreur en une image relle IR(n,m) et une image de prvision IP(n,m) avec la mthode de l'erreur quadratique, il suffit de sommer l'erreur commise pour chaque pixel  (en faisant la diffrence des carrs) et diviser par le nombre de pixels pour avoir l'erreur moyenne.


err=0
pour tout i=1..n
pout tout j=1..m
 err+=IP(i,j)-IR(i,j)

err=err/n*m

----------


## pseudocode

> err=0
> pour tout i=1..n
> pout tout j=1..m
>  err+=IP(i,j)-IR(i,j)
> 
> err=err/n*m


heu... non. C'est la diffrence qui doit tre leve au carr, et pas chaque valeur prise sparment.

err += [ IP(i,j) - IR(i,j) ]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mean_squared_error

----------


## ArgusAzure

> heu... non. C'est la diffrence qui doit tre leve au carr, et pas chaque valeur prise sparment.
> 
> err += [ IP(i,j) - IR(i,j) ]
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mean_squared_error


Y'en a qui suivent  :;): 
Tant aue j'y suis, c'est "err=err/(n*m)" et non "err=err/n*m".

----------

